# The Kindle and Google Books



## Pergamum (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you download all your googlebooks onto a kindle?

I hear kindles are only like 139 USD now and if I can download all my google books (even the partial previews) then this would be a good deal to be able to see googlebooks even when off-line.

How about audiobooks? Can I loud my audible audiobooks onto kindle? I have audible but sometimes suffer device imcompatibility and so often pay more just to get audio cds because it is simpler.

How much space is there, and about ny books fill up a kindle?


----------



## Skyler (Jan 24, 2011)

Audible, yes. Google Books... sort of.

You basically have two options with Google Books. You can download the PDF and load that on the Kindle, and just make do with the much smaller size, or you can download the ePub and try to convert it to the Kindle-readable mobi format (say, with an online converter). The latter option didn't work really well for me. I've used PDFs on my Kindle 2, and they seem to work okay, but again it's going to end up being pretty small print.

The Kindle 2 has 1.4 GB of available storage space and can hold an estimated 1500 books. The Kindle 3 has 3 GB of available storage space and hence can hold about twice that.

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------

The Kindle DX does have a bigger screen and so works better for PDFs, but it's also more expensive.

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------

See here: Amazon Kindle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 24, 2011)

Jonathan: That sounds complicated to get googlebooks. I am trying to use technology to simplify my life and save time, not make it more complicated. How much time and trouble did you have turning googlebooks into a kindle-able read?

Also, how about other mp3s like sermons or my music? Can I load that on there too? My thinking is just to take it with me as a book/cd player when I travel and am off-line.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jan 24, 2011)

With only 3gig memory you will not be able to put much audio on it. Maybe one audio book, depends on how many books you have on it. I would look into an iPad if you want to do more than one thing with your device. I know it cost more, a lot more, but I have one and use it everyday, and have used it everyday for seven months, best purchase I have ever made.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 24, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Jonathan: That sounds complicated to get googlebooks. I am trying to use technology to simplify my life and save time, not make it more complicated. How much time and trouble did you have turning googlebooks into a kindle-able read?



I tried converting it into a mobi, which simply didn't work. The PDF should be easier--just download it as a PDF and copy it to the documents folder on the Kindle, like any other eBook. I'll try it this evening and see how well it works.



> Also, how about other mp3s like sermons or my music? Can I load that on there too? My thinking is just to take it with me as a book/cd player when I travel and am off-line.



Yes, actually. It can play mp3s while you read--you could listen to a sermon and have your Bible up on it at the same time.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm..ipad....i don't know the first thing about those...


----------



## KMK (Jan 24, 2011)

Trying to read pdfs on a Kindle is just not worth it. There is too much gobbledygook.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 24, 2011)

ok, but I could download all my audible audiobooks and listen, right?

And, if I download other books I hear that I can make notes and highlight sections of the book? That could be useful for research or future reference. Is this true?


Hmmm..I sort of want to buy one, but technolimes becomes a hassle.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 24, 2011)

KMK said:


> Trying to read pdfs on a Kindle is just not worth it. There is too much gobbledygook.



 I've been resoundingly unimpressed with the Kindle's handling of PDFs.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the Kindle works just fine for reading pdf's. There are two options on reading them. You can either work with them on the screen size, which is hit or miss as to whether they'll be readable in a single-page view on the kindle. Or, you can rotate the screen to read it side-ways which makes the text bigger and more readable. This works for me - especially in reading journals and such which are usually e-published in .pdf.

Or, you can convert the .pdf into .mobi (Calibre is pretty decent at this, though the learning curve is kinda steep) or copy material over to .doc and send it to your kindle via your kindle e-mail, which will convert it to .mobi automatically.

I really think that for what you're using, the kindle is very usable. It's made my reading of out-of-print or otherwise expensive books (like the Puritans) make major gains. You can find LOADS of free stuff out there to read that both quality and edifying.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 24, 2011)

Kindle DX's PDF reading is much easier.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, DX runs like 250 USD to 300 bucks while just a kindle and wifi is like 139 USD. Hmmm, is it worth it to pay more and have a better reading screen (which I presume is the reason for the higher price)?


----------



## kodos (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a Kindle, an iPhone 4 and an iPad.

I am often torn over which device I want to read on. For Kindle formatted books - I will usually gravitate to the Kindle. The other advantage is the "zero distractions" approach of the Kindle - I don't have to get distracted by emails coming in, go the PuritanBoard and search for topics I'm reading on , etc, etc. like I do with the iPad. The Screen is also "Zero Fatigue" when you have good light, otherwise the reading quality diminishes drastically. I have the cover with the built in light, and it's awesome when natural light goes south (sooner than you'd imagine since the contrast isn't as good as with a real piece of paper). For $139 though you cannot go wrong.

The iPad gets to me eventually (after say 4 hours) of reading. The large backlit screen does eventually introduce fatigue in my eyes. The iPad does get a little heavy after a while. The Kindle is super-light.

BUT the iPad is _far_ superior for reading PDFs, Kindle, Nook and iBook format books. It can read books in essentially _any_ format. Plus it's great at audiobooks, podcasts, music, etc. Same with the iPhone 4 - given how light it is, and its versatility, I am often reading on it compared to either my Kindle or iPad.

I'm grateful that I can take the 1700+ books in my Logos library, my Kindle library, podcasts, etc. on my little phone. It's great using this tech to the Glory of God.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 24, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> ok, but I could download all my audible audiobooks and listen, right?
> 
> And, if I download other books I hear that I can make notes and highlight sections of the book? That could be useful for research or future reference. Is this true?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't have trouble with epub books on my nook, which is about the same price. The weekly free books are better on Kindle, but the nook can group ("shelve") my books as I want them, which is nice. It's touchscreen-based, so no keyboard on the face, just flush-mounted buttons to turn the pages.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no problem reading PDF's on my Kindle. I just move the layout from portrait to landscape and the print size is fine.


----------



## KMK (Jan 24, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> I don't have trouble with epub books on my nook, which is about the same price. The weekly free books are better on Kindle, but the nook can group ("shelve") my books as I want them, which is nice. It's touchscreen-based, so no keyboard on the face, just flush-mounted buttons to turn the pages.



Is it true you can check out library books with the Nook?



21st Century Calvinist said:


> I have no problem reading PDF's on my Kindle. I just move the layout from portrait to landscape and the print size is fine.


 
Do you convert the pdfs first?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 24, 2011)

KMK said:


> Do you convert the pdfs first?



I should have been clearer. I change the screen layout from portrait to landscape using the Aa key. But no, I don't need to convert anything.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 24, 2011)

KMK said:


> Is it true you can check out library books with the Nook?



Technically, yes. My library has (count 'em) four books available for download/check out, and they're all esoteric non-fiction. I'm hoping that improves, of course. I would definitely check with your local library if it's a deciding factor. It was the whole reason Tim got me a nook instead of a Kindle, so we were a little disappointed. But many nookbooks can be lent for 14 days to other nook users, so that's a nice option.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 24, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> But many nookbooks can be lent for 14 days to other nook users, so that's a nice option.



Kindle can do that too.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 24, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > But many nookbooks can be lent for 14 days to other nook users, so that's a nice option.
> ...


 
Well, you just wait until you need one of those four library books I can access!


----------



## Andres (Jan 24, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > But many nookbooks can be lent for 14 days to other nook users, so that's a nice option.
> ...


 
It can? Please tell me how.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 25, 2011)

Andres said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...



Amazon.com Help: Lending Kindle Books


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 25, 2011)

How easy is it to retrieve notes and bookmarked pages on a Kindle or Nook? I am very spacial when it comes to reading, study, and retrieving data. One of the reason that I have not gotten an e-reader is because of that. I have Kindle and Aldiko on my phone and I enjoy being able to read things anywhere. I am much more of an, ' it is about X pages into the book on the upper left portion of the right hand page' sort of fellow when it comes to study and recall. I am not sure how I would do when every page is identical.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 25, 2011)

On the nook, it's part of the touchscreen just below the reading pane. A tap of the finger brings up notes/highlights, you can search by terms, or you can see each one in progression.


----------

